# Question for Milner reel owners



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got out this weekend with the new Labrador.

As usual, the Michigan sand got in the reel trecking through the woods. Heck it could've even just got blown in there standing there fishing. Sand everywhere!!

Anyway, I had to dip it in the water several times. Later I noticed that if I had the clicker on and reeled in a bit of line it did not have much sound at all. Moving it the other way it was fine. I think it was only doing this if the gear was wet. Has anyone else had this issue?

I looked at it and everything seems to be in line as far as the dogs go. Kind of gets on my nerves for $525.

The other issue I have with this reel is that I had a little moisure on my glove that I reel in with. Next thing I knew this reel was froze. It sure doesn't take much. Maybe all reels do this in 23 degree weather? This is only my second season pinning and as we know last winter wasn't that cold.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Normal

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Normal
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Both issues?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the reel.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Any reel needs to be dry in the cold (wet gloves not good). The higher end reels have a tighter tolerance which means you need to be more aware. I never had a problem fishing my Milner in Michigan when I kept it out of the sand


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Any reel needs to be dry in the cold (wet gloves not good). The higher end reels have a tighter tolerance which means you need to be more aware. I never had a problem fishing my Milner in Michigan when I kept it out of the sand


So on your clicker if it's wet it won't have the 'grind' that sounds so cool?

I'd like to stay out of the sand but the whole UP is basically a beach. In fact we call the 'yard' at the cabin 'the beach.' It's hard to say where the sand even comes from but somehow it ends up in the reels and my teeth.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I carry Q-tips in case of emergency reel cleaning. Sometimes sand happens....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

ANY reel is going to have issues when theres neglect involved...while en route, you should be careful and if its that big of a concern, cover it up...I'm sure the Milner came with a neo cover? Sh*t happens...when it does, I simply dunk my reel and swish it around under water for a bit...usually takes care of the issue. If not...I take the center screw off with penny and clean it up...If it still doesnt work..I go to my truck and get my back-up outfit....


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> ANY reel is going to have issues when theres neglect involved...while en route, you should be careful and if its that big of a concern, cover it up...I'm sure the Milner came with a neo cover? Sh*t happens...when it does, I simply dunk my reel and swish it around under water for a bit...usually takes care of the issue. If not...I take the center screw off with penny and clean it up...If it still doesnt work..I go to my truck and get my back-up outfit....


That would work really well in weather less than 32 degrees  . I was using the cover during transport. Michigan is a different ball game than Ohio. The UP is even different still.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Then you just need to be a little more careful....bottom line 

I've been at this for a little while and I've fished sandy beaches on the rivers near my home...NEVER got sand in my reel and I don't even use a cover in transport walking along the sand...Are you hop skipety skipping from spot to spot by any chance? That may be your problem


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Then you just need to be a little more careful....bottom line
> 
> I've been at this for a little while and I've fished sandy beaches on the rivers near my home...NEVER got sand in my reel and I don't even use a cover in transport walking along the sand...Are you hop skipety skipping from spot to spot by any chance? That may be your problem


Perhaps you haven't fished the UP? We trek directly through the woods...as there are not a lot of trails because not a lot of people fish it. There is literally sand everywhere. There are sometimes areas where it's not that much sand so it seems...but there is always sand. Sand gets in your teeth and you have no idea how it got there. The only time there is no sand is when there is snow everwhere, then you have to dig for it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lundfish said:


> Perhaps you haven't fished the UP? We trek directly through the woods...as there are not a lot of trails because not a lot of people fish it. There is literally sand everywhere. There are sometimes areas where it's not that much sand so it seems...but there is always sand. Sand gets in your teeth and you have no idea how it got there. The only time there is no sand is when there is snow everwhere, then you have to dig for it.


OK so maybe thats not the place for your pin...


----------

